# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Sa janë shqiptarët afër kulturës evropiane?

## OJQ 'Vlera'

Të shtjellojmë mendimet tona në menyrë faktike,për sa i perket afersis sone me kulturen demokratike evropiane.

----------


## teta

e kam definicionin une per kete

shqipetaret jan bere si kameleon (per fat te keq)

ne europ nuk ndryshojn shum nga europianet,ndersa ne vendin e vet shqiperi,kosove maqedoni e luajn kanibalin

thoshte nje gjyshe e imja jan bere njerzit QE QE (e levizte doren here para here pas)

----------


## Ksanthi

100% , biles ja kalojme me aq shpejtesi sa do thyejme koken.

----------


## fegi

Kultura Evropiane esht marre(vjedhur) nga Iliret(shqiptaret) :Lulja3:

----------


## the admiral

kultura europiane ka te mira dhe te keqija.
te keqijat i kemi marre 90%.
te mirat as 10%.

----------


## angmokio

Ne shqiptaret pervecse jemi gjeografikisht evropiane asgje tjeter nuk na lidh me evropen, te pakten momentalisht.
Shumekujt ketu fjalet e mia mund ti duken te renda aq me teper ku lexojne qe kete e thote nje musliman. 
Ti perkasesh nje kulture do te thote te kesh kontribuar ne ngritjen e asaj kulture, a kemi kontribuar ne ne kete kulture?
Ti perkasesh kultures evropiane sigurisht eshte dicka e madhe sepse evropa perfaqson civilizimin, lirine e mendimit dhe shprehjen e tij qe sigurisht lindja vetem sa e enderron.
Me kujtohet diku ne vitet 90 kur leviznim per here te pare per ne itali nje fshatar i shkrete u fut ne scaner ki futen valixhet dhe policet italiane qe u shkrine duke qeshur. Nje rast tjeter mbaj mend kur nje familje shqiptare po shkonte per ne amerike dhe skishin pare ndonjehere shkalle elektrike u rrezuan te gjithe nga shkallet. Keto jane fakte sa per te qeshur dhe aq per te qare por fundja keto jane bashkeqytetaret tane qe si ne kane pasaporte shqiptare. 
Jo me kot Kadare thote duhet te ribemi evropiane , me se fundmi nga goja e tij del realiteti i shumepritur qe ne duhet te ribehemi evropiane , se sa kohe do na duhet ?
Pyeteni veten tuaj duke shikuar rretheperqark nesh a jemi gati?

----------


## kleadoni

> Të shtjellojmë mendimet tona në menyrë faktike,për sa i perket afersis sone me kulturen demokratike evropiane.


Teorikisht mendojme qe jemi evropianizuar totalisht, tashme jemi pjese e Europes. Praktikisht asgje s'kemi marre apo mesuar... vetem me llafe i zbatojme!

----------


## OJQ 'Vlera'

Kultures sone te lashte e te bukur i mungon interpretimi.E them me keqardhje se ne jemi barbarizuar,dhe kemi integruar pjes te kulturave tjera brenda rendit shoqeror.Nuk do ta perdorja fjalen 'barbarizim',po te integronim dicka te bukur,por e kunderta kemi futur pjese te felliqta qe na largojne nga morali vllazeror-kombetar,ai moral i forte qe na e la Gjergj Kastrioti e Lek Dukagjini."Vetem nen hije jemi europiane,ndersa ne diell se durojme dot te nxehtin".

----------


## lisa12

80%po duke filluar nga moda,stili i jeteses dhe i mikpritjes bile ketu e kane tepruar shume se nuk te fton me njeri ne shtepi por ne lokal se lodhen grate duke gatuar dhe pastruar......pastaj te rinjte duhet te bashkjetojne pastaj te fejohen ose martohen do na marri malli per dasma...........tatuashet mo pothuajse te gjithe,ca nuk ka ndryshuar akoma qe bejme shum per njeri tjerin sidomos rrethin familiar motra e vellezer

----------


## angmokio

> por e kunderta kemi futur pjese te felliqta qe na largojne nga morali vllazeror-kombetar,*ai moral i forte qe na e la Gjergj Kastrioti e Lek Dukagjini.*.


Ne po flasim per kulture /e nderuar dhe jo per moral. 
Morali qe na la heroi yne kombetar duke luftuar e vrare me ane te shpates nuk eshte me shume moral se plot rilindas qe hodhen bazat e daljes nga erresira ne drite.

----------


## OJQ 'Vlera'

> Ne po flasim per kulture /e nderuar dhe jo per moral. 
> Morali qe na la heroi yne kombetar duke luftuar e vrare me ane te shpates nuk eshte me shume moral se plot rilindas qe hodhen bazat e daljes nga erresira ne drite.


Po te mos ishte ajo shpata e Gjergjit sdo ishte as lapsi i rilindasve i nderuar bashkekombas.
Morali eshte pjese e kultures,eshte pjese e dinjitetit kombetar.Gjithsesi flas per moral vlladashes.Ta ndjesh fjalen "komb" ne zemer te punosh per rendin shoqeror aty ku perket.Aty ku mblidheshin fisniket shqiptar te Gjergjit,mbizoteronte ndjenja e dashuria kombetare,e aty ku mblidhen sot demokratet mbizoteron korrupsioni e vllavrasja.
M keqkuptove, dhe te faleminderit qe i permende rilindasit.E ato do ti cmoj me kete thenie:

"Ngjyra e pendes se dijetarit eshte me e shtrenjte se gjaku i deshmorit".

Ta permbyll mendimin me afer temes: Po ti ruanim ato vlera te bukura te lartpermendura,do te ishim me afer Europes.Kjo ishte poenta.

----------


## the admiral

> Ta permbyll mendimin me afer temes: Po ti ruanim ato vlera te bukura te lartpermendura,do te ishim me afer Europes.Kjo ishte poenta.


me fal per nderhyrjen, por te flasesh per moral dhe te marresh si shembull europen, nuk me duket zgjedhje e qelluar...

----------


## OJQ 'Vlera'

> me fal per nderhyrjen, por te flasesh per moral dhe te marresh si shembull europen, nuk me duket zgjedhje e qelluar...


*Si duket ju po ma lexoni ligjin ndermjet rreshtave.*

Moral+Kulture e mirefillt ta ben nje Komb dhe shtet te forte,vetem ne ate menyre mund ti tregojme BE-se se kush jane shqiptaret.

Bota po zhvillohet,e ai qe stagnon e quajne "te prapambetur".

Dhe ju lutem mos radikalizoheni ne fe.I lexoj bukur mendimet tuaja se ku bazoheni,e sa per masoneri,kultura e fenomene tjera bashkohore te felliqta,ju ftoj ne rubrika tjera te diskujtojme,jam me ju.

----------


## the admiral

> *Si duket ju po ma lexoni ligjin ndermjet rreshtave.*
> 
> Moral+Kulture e mirefillt ta ben nje Komb dhe shtet te forte,vetem ne ate menyre mund ti tregojme BE-se se kush jane shqiptaret.
> 
> Bota po zhvillohet,e ai qe stagnon e quajne "te prapambetur".
> 
> *Dhe ju lutem mos radikalizoheni ne fe.I lexoj bukur mendimet tuaja se ku bazoheni,e sa per masoneri,kultura e fenomene tjera bashkohore te felliqta,ju ftoj ne rubrika tjera te diskujtojme,jam me ju*.


kete pjesen ne bold nuk e kuptova fare. do me beje nder nese do me sqaroje.

ku bazohen mendimet e mia? 
masoneri?! kush foli/mendoi gje per masoneri??? nga te doli kjo?

----------


## OJQ 'Vlera'

> kete pjesen ne bold nuk e kuptova fare. do me beje nder nese do me sqaroje.
> 
> ku bazohen mendimet e mia? 
> masoneri?! kush foli/mendoi gje per masoneri??? nga te doli kjo?


Lexo edhe nja 2-3 her ndoshta do kuptosh.  :buzeqeshje:  o shoku admiral,kur nuk i permbahemi temes dalim ne ksi devijimesh.Nuk ma do qefi te debatoj per dicka qe te dy jemi pro e  behemi kinse jemi kunder.

Kur dua te te ze ne dicka ta lexoj ligjin ndermjet rreshtash.Ato fjal qe ti cek kan kuptim tjeter,ndersa ligji i tere flet dicka tjeter.Te njejten gje e beni dhe ju,ngecni ne disa mendime t shkurtra te miat dhe nuk mundohemi te shtjellojme temen kryesore dhe te dalim ne nje konkluzion.Besoj se kjo ishte pergjigja per ty.

----------


## the admiral

> Lexo edhe nja 2-3 her ndoshta do kuptosh.  o shoku admiral,kur nuk i permbahemi temes dalim ne ksi devijimesh.Nuk ma do qefi te debatoj per dicka qe te dy jemi pro e  behemi kinse jemi kunder.
> 
> Kur dua te te ze ne dicka ta lexoj ligjin ndermjet rreshtash.Ato fjal qe ti cek kan kuptim tjeter,ndersa ligji i tere flet dicka tjeter.Te njejten gje e beni dhe ju,ngecni ne disa mendime t shkurtra te miat dhe nuk mundohemi te shtjellojme temen kryesore dhe te dalim ne nje konkluzion.Besoj se kjo ishte pergjigja per ty.


e kisha fjalen me ate qe shenova une ne bold, e jo me ate qe kishe shenuar ti. nejse.

----------


## loneeagle

Varet ka nje perqindje qe jane shume afer edhe  nje perqindje qe jane teper larg. Po te flasim ne pergjithesi akoma leme per te deshiruar.

----------


## TetovaMas

> Të shtjellojmë mendimet tona në menyrë faktike,për sa i perket afersis sone me kulturen demokratike evropiane.


*Po te behemi shqipetare,nga vetevetiu behemi edhe me kulture evropiane .Shqipetareve per fate te keqe ju mungon kultura, tardita  e tyre biologjike , dhe per kete arsye s'munde te behemi me kulture evropiane.

Nuk eshte rastesi qe ne shqipetaret mbetemi te fundit ose ose asnjehere per tu bere familje e perbashket e BE . Ne kete raste nuk ka te beje me fete (religjionin) pore jane vete shqipetaret ata te cilet per shume vjete kane shkateruare veteveten si ne kulture tradite dhe shoqeri te moderuare demokratike.

Rrofte sallamadia e shqipetareve .*

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Së pari, njeriu është individualist, e kështu përfaqëson kulturën e tij vetjake në raport me shoqërinë, në të gjitha veprimet dhe mosveprimet që bën. Çdo njeri ka personalitetin e tij, që është formësuar fillimisht nga familja, shkollimi, rrethi shoqëror në të cilin praktikisht është rritur...e për të vazhduar më pas, me disiplinën e tij vetjake, zotërimit të personalitetit të tij të krijuar dhe të qënurit i përshtatshëm me çdo lloj zhvillimi në të cilën ecën shoqëria njerëzore, por pa nëpërkëmbur parimet e tij të mirëfillta. E duke qenë kështu, fiton një vetëdije të lartë, me anë të së cilës realizon vetëveten, kupton vlerën e tij historike, rolin që ka në jetë, dhe të drejtat e detyrimet që lindin si pasojë e marrëdhënieve shoqërore. 

Së dyti, ky njeri  individualist i përket një shoqërie të caktuar në të cilën është bërë ai që është, pra nëse një shqiptar në rastin konkret, është një njeri i cili ka punuar shumë për të qenë ai njeri i kulturar, njeri që i shërben shoqërisë, njeri i formuar dhe me karakter, ka ardhur si rezultat i ndërthurjes së personalitetit të tij vetjak - me vlerat e popullit që i përket.
Nuk jemi të gjithë perfekt, sepse po të ishte ashtu, do e kishim vendin në një muze  do thoshte Remarku tani...E duke qenë kështu, ka edhe individë të papërgjegjshëm, që duam apo s'duam, shërbejnë për balancën dhe larmitetin e jetës. Këta lloj njerëzish, janë ata që janë, sepse kanë zgjedhur vetë të jenë të tillë, edhe duke refuzuar vlerat familjare, kulturore, kombëtare të popullit që i përkasin.

A kemi ne kulturë europiane ? Sigurisht që PO. Jemi ndër popujt më të vjetër Europian, kemi folklorin, eposet nga traditat europiane, duke mos lejuar ndotjen e këtyre traditave e vlerave as nga pushtuesit , që i përkisinin një kulture barabarësh. Cili popull do ruante traditat, gjuhën, eposin, folklorin...nga gjithë ato pushtime të njëpasnjëshme barbarësh, të cilët disa prej tyre ishin pa traditë, pa lashtësi, ose disa kishin tradita jevgjite.
Mjafton të marrim edhe Gjuhën Shqipe, nga gjuhët më të vjetra europiane, e cila mbijetoi pushtim pas pushtimi - pa vdekur. Eh, na mbajtën nën pushtim 500 vjet otomanët, të cilët nga një perandori që ishte për vete e humbën plotësisht gjuhën e tyre, ndërsa Gjuha Jonë  mbijetoi... Po t'i pyesësh turqit sot, për ndonjë fjalë nga osmanishtja e vjetër, për besë nuk kuptojnë asgjë, sepse është shuar ajo gjuhë, ka vdekur ... 
Sigurisht që kështu do ishte ky fat, gjuha e tyre do vdiste sepse ishin mbeturina aziatike, e ndërsa e jona mbijetoi sepse jemi Europianë, e si të tillë do ngelemi gjithmonë, edhe nëse disave nuk iu pëlqen...

Kemi kulturë europiane, sepse i përkasim Europës  Kontinentit të vjetër... Nuk erdhëm duke u dyndur në Europë si barbarët, por i kishim rrënjët kulturore që më parë...

Po më vinte të qeshi me disa komente të shkruara këtu nga anëtarë forumi që jetojnë në Europë, sepse prisja pak kulturë europiane në stilin e të shkruarit dhe argumentuarit, por si duket Shqiptar lind - nuk bëhesh, që ka të njëjtën kuptim dhe vlerë me :  Europian lind - nuk bëhesh !

----------


## ane

> me fal per nderhyrjen, por te flasesh per moral dhe te marresh si shembull europen, nuk me duket zgjedhje e qelluar...




E din cka eshte moral ose cka nenkuptohet me moral ????

----------

